# Owner's Time Jan 2013



## tugg027 (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm looking for owner's time in the Virgin Islands around mid January 2013 -- ideally a ~40-46ft cat for 6-8. Please PM


----------



## tridave (Dec 15, 2011)

i might have something for you. call me at 772-532-5969


----------

